# Mansfield, OH Brownie, M,



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Meet Brownie. He was surrendered on 2/16/12 because his owner had a problem confining him. Brownie was tied outside a lot and kept breaking his tie out cable. We have all fallen in love with Brownie. This big guy is every bit as sweet as the dessert he takes his name from. Brownie can by shy with strangers, but is very sweet once he knows you. Brownie does well with other dogs and is not food or treat aggressive. Please come out and meet this wonderful boy. You won't regret it.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Mansfield, OH | Brownie


----------

